# Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin



## Nucleus (1. November 2010)

*Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Ein immer wiederkehrendes Thema in der allgemeinen Debatte, gerät nun in einen neuen Diskurs:

Alkohol und der herangezogene, wissenschaftliche, Vergleich mit anderen Drogen.

Britische Forscher um deren Kopf David Nutt haben nun eine neue Studie vorgelegt, wonach es, nimmt man die gesellschaftlichen Folgen des Drogenkonsums als Basis, Alkohol bei weitem schädlicher sei als Heroin oder Crack.



> Die Experten um Nutt untersuchten verschiedene Drogen auf ihre  Zerstörungskraft für den Körper und die Gesellschaft. Zwar stellten sich  Heroin, Crack und Metamphetamine als die für den Einzelnen tödlichsten  Rauschgifte heraus. Doch sobald die Wissenschaftler die sozialen  Auswirkungen mit einbezogen, führte Alkohol die Rangliste der  gefährlichsten Drogen an. So habe Alkohol ein besonders großes  Potential, Familien zu zerstören oder andere Menschen im Umfeld des  Abhängigen zu beeinflussen. Zudem verursache er weitaus höhere  Folgekosten für das Gesundheits- und Sozialwesen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Heroin und Crack folgen in der neuen Rangliste auf den Plätzen zwei und  drei. Marihuana, Ecstasy und LSD schätzen die Forscher dagegen als  deutlich weniger zerstörerisch ein. Das Zerstörungspotential von Ecstasy  ist demnach nur ein Achtel mal so hoch wie das von Alkohol.


Der Forschungsleiter Nutt war  Drogenbeauftragter der Regierung von Premierminister Gordon Brown.



> Als der Nutt in Vorlesungen weiterhin predigte, dass LSD, Ecstasy und  Cannabis ungefährlicher seien als Alkohol und Tabak, wurde er von der  Regierung kurzerhand seines Amtes enthoben.


*Quellen:*
Alle Zitate von SpiegelOnline
Untersuchung bei The Lancet

Was haltet Ihr davon? Was glaubt Ihr, ist der Grund dafür, dass die gegebenen Gesetze nicht mit den wissenschaftlichen Fakten übereinstimmen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

ach ja, die briten mal wieder. Denen ihre "Studien" sollte man generell nicht für allzu ernst nehmen


----------



## iRaptor (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Man kann nicht mal seinen Mund aufmachen ohne das man gleich rausgeschmissen wird.
Bei uns ist das nicht anders.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

@CPU-GPU und iRaptor: Wenn ihr nichts zum Thema beitragen wollt, dann schreibt auch nichts.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon? Was glaubt Ihr, ist der Grund dafür, dass die gegebenen Gesetze nicht mit den wissenschaftlichen Fakten übereinstimmen?



? Die stimmen überein, zwangsläufig:
Die Fakten resultieren doch aus der Gesetzeslage.
Die Auswirkungen von Alkohol sind nicht deswegen so groß, weil er der Stoff so extrem gefährlich werde (kann jeder bestätigen, der schon mal welchen konsumiert hat ), sondern weil es keine (wirkungsvollen) Zugangsbeschränkungen geschweige denn Verbote gibt. Entsprechend hoch ist der Konsum -> Die Dosis macht das Gift.

Allerdings muss man auch klar sagen: Es gibt keine Möglichkeit für den Gesetzgeber, Mengenabhängige Verbote umzusetzen. Höchstens über den Preis könnte man unproblematischen Gelegenheitskonsum von Alkoholexzessen und/oder gewohnheits Alkoholismus trennen. Aber ehe man über den Preis eine ausreichende Wirkung beim Durchschnittsverdiener erreicht hat, können sich die unteren 10% der Bevölkerung gar keinen Schluck mehr leisten.

Was imho aber schon lange überfällig ist, ist ein wirkungsvolles Alterslimit. Zu viele Leute starten ihren exzessiven Konsum in zu jungen Jahren und behalten diese Maßlosigkeit bei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Schlimmer ist Alc bestimmt nicht, aber unterschätzen sollte man den Stoff allerdings auch nicht. Drogen kann man so eigendlich nicht frei kaufen und konsumieren, bei Alc sieht es dagegen ja anders aus. Auch die Werbung suggeriert einem ja das es ohne Bölkstoff keine Party und Spass gibt


----------



## herethic (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Was glaubt Ihr, ist der Grund dafür, dass die gegebenen Gesetze nicht mit den wissenschaftlichen Fakten übereinstimmen?


Jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt:
Mit Alkohol verdient der Staat viel Geld, würde er mit Heroin auch nur ist das Problem dass man Heroin im Gegensatz zu bspw. Bier im Keller herstellen kann.
Für Bier braucht man große Maschinen und so, kann man also nicht geheim halten und das Bier würde dann wohl auch nicht schmecken.

Wenn man Heroin also legalisieren würde, hätte man viel mit den kleinen Produzenten zu kämpfen da sie nicht die Steuern verrichten werden wie die Pharmakonzerne.

Und Alkohol kann man sowieso schlecht verbieten, verdient man viel Geld mit, ist in der Gesellschafft fest integriert und man ist dann umgeben von Alkoholkonsumieren Ländern und man hätte das gleiche Problem wie die USA mit ihrer Prohibition.




Das soziale Probleme durch den Alkohl auftreten ist klar, nur würde das gleiche passieren wenn Heroin oder Crack so im Umlauf wären wie Alk.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



> Jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt:
> Mit Alkohol verdient der Staat viel Geld


Ist bei Tabak doch ähnlich, nur der ist ja schon quasi verboten ( jetzt bin ich weit aus dem Fenster ). In den nordischen Ländern sind die Preise ja deutlich höher, was aber die Leute vom Genuss auch wenig aufhält.


----------



## xaven (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Das Problem ist ein reines Definitions"problem". 

Vor dem Gesetz ist Alkohol ist ein "Genussmittel" - Genussmittel sind erlaubt. Dagegen sind Heroin, Kokain, cannabis etc. "Betäubungsmittel" und damit verboten.

Vor der Wissenschaft sind sowohl Alkohol als auch Kokain etc. Drogen (also Betäubungsmittel).

Das Gesetz (und die Begehrlichkeiten der Masse) ist die eine Sache - die Wissenschaft eine andere.


----------



## zøtac (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Was ich auch seltsam finde - Alkohol ist imho schädlicher als Marihuana & Konsorte, warum also Gras verbieten und Alk nicht?


----------



## Nucleus (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ach ja, die briten mal wieder. Denen ihre "Studien" sollte man generell nicht für allzu ernst nehmen



Studien sind disziplinär und nicht länderspezifisch.

Sie müssen reliabel, reproduzier- und nachvollziehbar sein. Dann kann eine ordentlich durchgeführte Studie auch aus Timbuktu kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



zøtac schrieb:


> Was ich auch seltsam finde - Alkohol ist imho schädlicher als Marihuana & Konsorte, warum also Gras verbieten und Alk nicht?


 
Bei Drogen ist es wohl eher die Beschaffungskriminalität und das Aidsrisiko, bei beiden gleich wäre das fahren unter Rausch. Beim Alc steigt meist Sachbeschädigung und Körperverletzung . Je nach Droge zerstört man auch seinen Körper wie beim Alc. Bei Drogen wird ja kaum zwischen leichten und Harten unterschieden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



thrian schrieb:


> Jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt:
> Mit Alkohol verdient der Staat viel Geld, würde er mit Heroin auch nur ist das Problem dass man Heroin im Gegensatz zu bspw. Bier im Keller herstellen kann.



Bier kann man sogar in der Küche herstellen.
Für Heroin muss man erstmal Rohopium haben, dessen Anbau in Deutschland afaik klimatisch nicht möglich ist.
Die "Neben"wirkungen von Heroin und anderen Opiaten sind wohl mehr als ausreichend, um das Verbot zu begründen. Da gibt es schlichtweg keinen "mäßigen, nicht gesundheitsbeeinträchtigenden Konsum"



> Das soziale Probleme durch den Alkohl auftreten ist klar, nur würde das gleiche passieren wenn Heroin oder Crack so im Umlauf wären wie Alk.



Wo Leute an Heroin oder Crack kommen sind die sozialen Auswirkungen im Schnitt wohl um einiges Schlimmer, als beim durchschnittlichen Alkoholkonsumenten.




zøtac schrieb:


> Was ich auch seltsam finde - Alkohol ist imho schädlicher als Marihuana & Konsorte, warum also Gras verbieten und Alk nicht?



1. Erklärungsansatz: "imho"
Aufgrund der Illegalisierung ist die Studienlange unbefriedigend, vor allem unübersichtlich, aber als gesichert würde ich deine Meinung nicht annehmen. Insbesondere die Auswirkungen von/der Übergang zu Massenkonsum und die Auswirkungen von Konsum bei Jugendlichen werden imho viel zu wenig thematisiert. (Stichprobe mit N=1 aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld zeigt massive, negative und bleibende Auswirkungen auf die geistige Leistungsfähigkeit und Persönlichkeit bei umfangreiche Kombination in der Pubertät. Echt nicht feierlich)
2. Erklärungsansatz: Nichtraucherschutz
3. Erklärungsansatz: historische Gründe (siehe thrian)


----------



## Icejester (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Die Amtsenthebung kann ich nachvollziehen. Wer so einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt, hat als Drogenbeauftragter auch wirklich seinen Job verfehlt. Immerhin soll der sich um den Drogenkonsum, nicht um Alkohol kümmern.

Und daß die gesellschaftlichen Folgen schon alleine wegen des Verbreitungsgrades überhaupt nicht vergleichbar sind, müßte auch ein Blinder mit Krückstock sehen. Die höheren Folgekosten im Gesundheitssystem werden wohl auch darauf zurückzuführen sein. Zusätzlich werden Personen, die Alkohol trinken, in der Regel bedeutend älter als Drogenkonsumenten. Bei letzteren können sich also schon aus Zeitgründen viele mögliche Folgen ihres Drogenkonsums überhaupt nicht einstellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Heroin muss man erstmal Rohopium haben, dessen Anbau in Deutschland afaik klimatisch nicht möglich ist.


Der Schlafmohnanbau in Deutschland wurde nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg verboten. Schlafmohn kommt aber noch wild vor. Also, wachsen tut er hier. Anbauen darf man ihn so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Nucleus (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo Leute an Heroin oder Crack kommen sind die sozialen Auswirkungen im Schnitt wohl um einiges Schlimmer, als beim durchschnittlichen Alkoholkonsumenten.



Ist das ein Kausalzusammenhang, oder eine Korrelation?

Und was ist zuerst da? Der Drogenkonsum oder das miese soziale Gefüge?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Erstmal eine Korrelation. Da Heroin und Crack nicht kostenlos zu haben sind, fallen aber zumindest die Stereotypen für schlechte soziale Stellung weg und da sie umgekehrt die Eignung für so ziemlich jede Form von Integration in die Gesellschaft reduzieren, erscheint eine Kausalität naheliegend. Soweit ich Aussteigerberichte kenne (gute Kenntnisse sind das nicht) scheint die Absetzung der Droge auch vor dem Wiedereintritt in die Gesellschaft zu stehen - nicht umgekehrt.

(exklusiv dürfte die Kausalität aber nicht sein. Die Beschaffung der Droge setzt eine niedrige Menge kriminelle Aktivität vorraus und Personen, die sich kriminell betätigen, dürften eine nicht-durchschnittliche Sozialisation haben. Aber in der Gruppe "Leute, die Gesetze nicht so genau" nehmen heben sich Junkies von z.B. Rasern ab. Ich bin z.B. noch nie von Rasern in der U-Bahn belästigt worden  )


----------



## Nucleus (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal eine Korrelation. Da Heroin und Crack nicht kostenlos zu haben sind, fallen aber zumindest die Stereotypen für schlechte soziale Stellung weg [...]



Und wie passt da dann Beschaffungskriminalität ins Bild?

Versteh' mich net falsch - ich widerspreche Dir nicht, ich versuche nur Deine Argumentation nachzuvollziehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



> Zusätzlich werden Personen, die Alkohol trinken, in der Regel bedeutend älter als Drogenkonsumenten.


Das kommt aber auf die verwendete Droge an. 

Da mir bei Cannabis keine schädlichen Wirkungen bekannt sind (wenn man es pur konsumiert), außer vielleicht Langzeitblödheit, sehe ich keinen gesundheitlichen Grund, es zu verbieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Beschaffungskriminalität ist offensichtlich (und sogar dem Namen nach) eine Folge, kein Auslöser des Drogenkonsums.
Im weiteren Sinne kann man sie als Hinweis auf die soziale Desintegration und mangelndes Potential zur Reintegration sehen:
Der Süchtige missachtet nun nicht mehr nur Regeln, die primär ihn selbst beschränken, aber (scheinbar) niemandem nützen (z.B. der Erwerb bestimmter Substanzen zum Eigenbedarf), er missachtet nun auch diverse Grundsätze unserer Gesellschaft. Zudem könnte er (in der Theorie) alternativ seinen Konsum an seine finanziellen Möglichkeiten anpassen - offensichtlich fehlt ihm aber die nötige Selbstbeherrschung. Sich selbst soweit zu kontrollieren, dass man den eigenen Spaß nicht über die Grundrechte anderer stellt, ist aber Grundvorraussetzung für eine Integration in die Gesellschaft.

Um zum Vergleich zurückzukehren:
Bei z.B. Alkohol lassen sich diese Punkte nicht beobachten, zumindest wäre mir keine Kriminalität zur Finanzierung von Alkoholkonsum bekannt (was, bei der großen Zahl an Alkoholikern, zumindest gegen ein häufiges Auftreten spricht).
das alkoholbedingte und somit selbstverursachte Arbeits- bzw. Einstellungsuntauglichkeit zu einem Betrug am Sozialsystem führt mal außer acht gelassen. Da liegt imho auch die Entstehungsgeschichte anders, ggf. umgekehrt


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon? Was glaubt Ihr, ist der Grund dafür, dass die gegebenen Gesetze nicht mit den wissenschaftlichen Fakten übereinstimmen?



ähem - jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wer hätte denn ein anderes ergebnis erwartet? dafür brauchts doch keine studie.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Bei z.B. Alkohol lassen sich diese Punkte nicht beobachten, zumindest wäre mir keine Kriminalität zur Finanzierung von Alkoholkonsum bekannt...



Aber auch nur, weil es nicht verboten ist!


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin z.B. noch nie von Rasern in der U-Bahn belästigt worden


Bist du schon mal von Drogensüchtigen belästigt worden?
Und wenn ja, wieviel davon waren nicht durch Alkohol beinträchtigt?


----------



## TwilightAngel (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Das Alkohol sozial schädlicher ist als Drogen ist doch eigentlich offensichtlich. Es ist zum einen viel leichter zugänglich, billiger als Ecstasy & Co. und vor allem wird Alkohol gesellschaftlich gerne verharmlost (siehe "Flatrate"- und 1€ pro Bier-Parties). So oft, wie man aktiv und passiv durch Betrunkene belästigt wird ist es ein Wunder, dass nicht jeden Tag hier was passiert.

Man siehts bei jedem Fußballspiel: Die ganzen besoffenen Affen im Zug/Bus die weitersaufen, ihre halb leeren Flaschen überall lieben lassen, gröhlen, einen belästigen, Leute provozieren um eine Prügelei anzuzetteln etc. Einfach nur widerlich. Und das sind keine Ausnahmen.

Für Familien ist es ohnehin extrem belastend, wenn einer Alkoholkrank ist. Und alkoholkrank muss da noch nichtmal jemand sein. Solange "Alkohol cool" ist, werden die Leute, die das übermässig jedes Wochenende oder sogar unter der Woche konsumieren es nie lernen. Die müssen dann erstmal jemanden im Suff fast umbringen, damit die zu Verstand kommen, wenn das überhaupt hilft.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Das schlimme ist das Alkoholabhängigkeit sogar eine anerkannte Krankheit ist und Mio. an € für Rehabilitation ausgegeben wird!


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

bin schon immer dafür gewesen alk zu verbieten.. bestätigt mich nur dieser bericht. tabak auch gleich weg, ist gesünder für alle. und dann extrem ungesundes essen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, weil es nicht verboten ist!



Häh?
Was hat die legale/illegale Verfügbarkeit einer Droge damit zu tun, ob man das zum Erwerb benötigte Geld durch Arbeit oder durch Kriminelle Taten ranschafft?







Fadi schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal von Drogensüchtigen belästigt worden?


Ja.


> Und wenn ja, wieviel davon waren nicht durch Alkohol beinträchtigt?


Von denen, von denen ich den Konsum harter Drogen mit Sicherheit weiß (sind sehr wenige - die Anmerkung stand nicht umsonst in Klammern  ): In diesem Moment 0%.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Sash schrieb:


> bin schon immer dafür gewesen alk zu verbieten.. bestätigt mich nur dieser bericht. tabak auch gleich weg, ist gesünder für alle. und dann extrem ungesundes essen.


Oh mein Gott.  



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das Alkoholabhängigkeit sogar  eine anerkannte Krankheit ist und Mio. an € für Rehabilitation  ausgegeben wird!


Bleibt die Frage offen, ob es durch die verschiedenen Steuern auf die  verschiedenen Arten von Alkohol*, nicht um ein vielfaches wieder  reingeholt wird. Sprich die Leute also schon ihren eigenen Entzug +Kur im "Vorraus" bezahlen.

*Wir haben auch weiterhin die "_Saufen für den Seesieg_"-Steuer(Schaumweinsteuer), obwohl die kaiserliche Flotte für die sie erhoben wurde, schon seit 1919 auf dem Meeresgrund vor Scapa Flow liegt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hat die legale/illegale Verfügbarkeit einer Droge damit zu tun, ob man das zum Erwerb benötigte Geld durch Arbeit oder durch Kriminelle Taten ranschafft?



Und was hat deine Aussage damit zu tun, das du noch nie beobachtest hast wie ein Alkoholabhängiger sich kriminell Alkohol besorgt? Denn eigentlich ist egal ob eine Droge legal oder illegal ist kriminelle Besorgungsarten wird es so oder so geben, denn nicht jeder hat das Geld oder das Alter sich Alkohol im Laden zu kaufen! Wenn der Jenige (der meine beiden Punkte erfüllt) sich Alkohol zu Gemüte führen will an Alkohol kommen möchte, sucht er sich einen Weg und der wär dann in beiden Punkten kriminell! Aber egal die kriminelle Beschaffung von Alkohol würde sich steigern, wenn es halt verboten wäre … logisch oder?



17&4 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage offen, ob es durch die  verschiedenen Steuern auf die  verschiedenen Arten von Alkohol*, nicht  um ein vielfaches wieder  reingeholt wird. Sprich die Leute also schon  ihren eigenen Entzug +Kur im "Vorraus" bezahlen.



Aber nicht nur die, denn auch die die kein Alkohol zu sich nehmen zahlen das mit! Das ganze nennt sich Krankenversicherung.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur die, denn auch die die kein Alkohol zu sich nehmen zahlen das mit! Das ganze nennt sich Krankenversicherung.


Leider. Besser wäre es, dafür nur die Mittel zu nutzen, welche durch die verschieden Steuern auf Alkohol verfügbar sind.



> Berlin: (hib/FAL)    Der Bund nimmt immer weniger Geld aus der Alkoholsteuer ein. Wie aus der Antwort der Bundesregierung (16/10521) auf eine Kleine Anfrage der Fraktion der FDP (16/10373)  hervorgeht, betrugen die Einnahmen aus der Branntweinsteuer im Jahr  2007 1,959 Milliarden Euro (2005: 2,1 Milliarden), aus der  Schaumweinsteuer 371 Millionen Euro (2005: 424 Millionen), aus der  Biersteuer 757 Millionen Euro (2005: 777 Millionen), sowie aus der  Alkopopsteuer und Zwischenerzeugnissteuer 3 Millionen Euro  beziehungsweise 26 Millionen Euro (2005: 10 Millionen beziehungsweise 27  Millionen).
> Deutscher Bundestag: Weniger Erlös aus Alkoholsteuern


 Aktuelleres Zahlenmaterial leider nicht auf die schnelle gefunden, bzw. war da was gegen gute Kohlen. 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Kosten, welche durch Alkoholentzug, etc. anfallen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Nur wie willst du das durchsetzen, denn selbst die KFZ-Steuer wird nicht nur für den Straßenverkehr ausgegeben?!


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur wie willst du das durchsetzen, denn selbst die KFZ-Steuer wird nicht nur für den Straßenverkehr ausgegeben?!


Das Problem liegt im §3 der Abgabenordnung begraben. 


> Liberalismus: Lieber Aal ? oder das Elend der FDP - Götz Warnke - eigentümlich frei
> ...
> Aber es kommt noch besser: Die Grundlage des deutschen Steuersystems,  die „Abgabenordnung“, wurde 1919 von dem Justizbeamten Enno Becker  (1869-1940) ohne wissenschaftliche Vorarbeiten und quasi im Alleingang  entwickelt. Und selbstverständlich verankerte dieser stockkonservative  wilhelminische Beamte auch den deutschen Obrigkeitsstaats-Geist in der  Abgabenordnung. So steht selbst heute noch im § 3 der Abgabenordnung als  Definition von Steuern: „Steuern sind Geldleistungen, die nicht eine  Gegenleistung für eine besondere Leistung darstellen ...“ Sprich: der  Staat schuldet seinen Bürgern für deren Steuerzahlungen gar nichts!  Nicht etwa, dass sich die Bürger erdreisteten, den Sinn und Nutzen  verschiedener Steuern in Zweifel zu ziehen. Nicht etwa, dass ein  aufmüpfiger Bürger auf die Idee käme zu fragen, ob denn seine  Hundesteuer auch wirklich nur der staatlichen Hundeverwaltung zu Gute  käme und nicht für andere Ausgaben zweckentfremdet würde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Das war mir schon klar. 

Ich wär auch für eine Änderung des §3 der Abgabenverordnung, aber ich glaube kaum das ein Volksbegehren da helfen wird!
Es gab mal Demonstrationen gegen Hartz 4 und was ist draus geworden? … Genau nix!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und was hat deine Aussage damit zu tun, das du noch nie beobachtest hast wie ein Alkoholabhängiger sich kriminell Alkohol besorgt? Denn eigentlich ist egal ob eine Droge legal oder illegal ist kriminelle Besorgungsarten wird es so oder so geben, denn nicht jeder hat das Geld oder das Alter sich Alkohol im Laden zu kaufen! Wenn der Jenige (der meine beiden Punkte erfüllt) sich Alkohol zu Gemüte führen will an Alkohol kommen möchte, sucht er sich einen Weg und der wär dann in beiden Punkten kriminell! Aber egal die kriminelle Beschaffung von Alkohol würde sich steigern, wenn es halt verboten wäre … logisch oder?



Kann es sein, dass du nicht verstanden hast, worum es in der Diskussion zwischen mir Nucleus geht?
"Beschaffungskriminalität" beschreibt nicht das illegale Erwerben einer Substanz. Das ist stink normale Kriminialität -Diebstahl, Einbruch, Raub, Erpressung,...- (ob Prositution noch dazu zählt, weiß ich nicht) die nur begangen wird, um das nötige Geld für die Stillung der Sucht zu erlangen (unabhängig davon, ob das Suchtmittel nun legal oder illegal ist). Sowas ist mir ausschließlich von den klassischen "harten" Drogen geläufig. Alkoholabhängige scheinen sich in aller Regel noch so weit unter Kontrolle zu haben, dass sie eben nicht wortwörtlich alles tun, um sich das nächste Bier leisten zu können.




17&4 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt im §3 der Abgabenordnung begraben.



Dieses "Problem" ist zwingend nötig für das funktionieren eines modernen Staates. Müssten Steuern zweckgebunden erhoben, müsste man im Extremfall mehrmals im Jahr die Einnahmen und Ausgaben prüfen und ständig den Steuersatz anpassen, um auch ja genau das einzunehmen, was für diesen und jenen Zweck gebraucht wird. Außerdem müsste man für jede Kleinigkeit eine seperate Steuer einführen, denn trotz allem gibt es wesentlich weniger Steuern, als es getrennte Ausgaben gibt.
Normale Politik wäre überhaupt nicht mehr möglich, weil die Steuergebung allein ein vielfaches der Arbeit erzeugen würde, die mit den heutigen Organen bewältigt werden kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du nicht verstanden hast, worum es in der Diskussion zwischen mir Nucleus geht?



Doch hab ich schon, aber diese Beschaffungskriminalität würde es auch geben wenn Alkohol ebend verboten wäre, nur siehst du das halt nicht so … zumindest glaube ich es so verstanden zu haben und das ist ein Fehler den eine legale Droge und das ist in meinen Augen nunmal Alkohol kann man schlecht mit illegalen Vergleichen!
Ein Alkoholiker der alt genug ist diese zu erwerben und das nötige Kleingeld hat würde nie auf die Idee kommen seine Pulle zu klauen, aber was macht er wenn er nicht alt genug ist oder halt kein Geld hat?

Ich frage mich auch warum du harte Drogen in Anführungsstrichen setzt selbst Drogen wie Cannabis, die du bestimmt unter weiche Drogen einteilen würdest, unterliegen dieser Beschaffungskriminalität egal wie sie geartet ist! 



> "Beschaffungskriminalität" beschreibt nicht das illegale Erwerben einer Substanz



Deine Definition von Beschaffungskriminalität ist doch sehr eigenartig, denn Beschaffungskriminalität heißt nicht umsonst so und wiederspricht allen anderen Definitionen die ich so im Netz finden kann!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Abgesehen davon, dass die anstoßgebende Aussage von Thrian sich nicht mit einer möglichen Illegalisierung von Alkohol, sondern mit einer legalisierung von Heroin und Crack beschäftigte:

Mir erschließt sich deine Logik nicht. Wieso sollten Alkoholiker anfangen zu klauen, um Alkohol zu kaufen, wenn Alkohol verboten wird?


Ich weiß nicht, wo du deine Definitionen hernimmst, aber ich hab meine von der gängisten Quelle. Meinetwegen kannst du gern ein anderes Wort für Kriminalität-zur-Beschaffung-von-Geld-für-Drogenerwerb geben, aber darum gehts hier jedenfalls.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



> Wieso sollten Alkoholiker anfangen zu klauen, um Alkohol zu kaufen, wenn Alkohol verboten wird?


Klauen müssen sie es auch nicht unbedingt, es würde ja auch kein Alkohol mehr zu kaufen geben zumindest nicht offiziell für den normalen Bürger.  Aber wie schon gefragt was macht der Alkoholiker wenn er nicht so ohne weiteres an seinen Stoff kommt, weil halt verboten? Selber brauen -> illegal!  




> Man unterscheidet zwischen der direkten und indirekten *Beschaffungskriminalität*. Unter die erste Gruppe fallen Delikte zum *direkten Erwerb der Betäubungsmittel*, die zweite Gruppe dient der Beschaffung von Geld oder Wertgegenständen zur Finanzierung des Kaufs.


Quelle deine angegebene. 

Zitat von dir:



> "Beschaffungskriminalität" beschreibt *nicht* das illegale *Erwerben einer Substanz*


Ist zwar jetzt Wortklauberei ob das erwerben jetzt für dich illegal ist oder nicht, aber für mich und dem BtMG nicht, denn wenn Alkohol eine anerkannte Droge wäre, würde es ebend diesem Unterliegen und da steht eindeutig im § 30 Abs. 1 Satz 1 das es halt illegal ist.

PS: Mir gehts doch gar nicht um die Aussage von Thrian, mir gehts um deine Aussage 





> ...zumindest wäre mir keine Kriminalität zur Finanzierung von Alkoholkonsum bekannt...


 auf der ich geantwortet habe, weil Alkohol halt nicht verboten ist!


----------



## Benne123 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Ich bin ja mal ganz klar für striktere Gesetze bei Alkohol, vor allem wenn es ums Alter geht. Dort inbegriffen sind natürlich auch stärkere Kontrollen 
Gleiche bei Tabak. Wenn ich teilweise abends durch Ddorf laufe und dort höchtens 13-14 Jährige in der Ecke sehe mit wirklich hochprozentigem Zeug und Zigaretten, weiss ich nicht was ich davon halten soll bzw ist es nur erschreckend!

Aber für eines bin ich trotzdem und da kann ich mich jetzt auch gerne für outen (es ist meine Meinung):
Mildere Gesetze, wenn es um Marihuana geht, vor allem was das konsumieren anbetrifft!


----------



## Icejester (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist stink normale Kriminialität -Diebstahl, Einbruch, Raub, Erpressung,...- (ob Prositution noch dazu zählt, weiß ich nicht) die nur begangen wird, um das nötige Geld für die Stillung der Sucht zu erlangen (unabhängig davon, ob das Suchtmittel nun legal oder illegal ist).



Da Prostitution meines Wissens nicht illegal sondern ein anerkanntes Geschäft ist, für das Prostituierte auch eine entsprechende Einkommens- bzw. Umsatzsteuer entrichten müssen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß Prositution zur Beschaffungskriminalität zählt. Möglicherweise könnte man Steuerhinterziehung als Beschaffungskriminalität zählen, falls jemand primär auf den Strich geht, um seinen Drogenkonsum zu finanzieren, seine Einnahmen aber eben nicht ordnungsgemäß versteuert. Das ist allerdings eine recht akademische Überlegung.
Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, ob Prostutition nicht vielleicht Beschaffungskriminalität sein kann, falls es sich um minderjährige Abhängige handelt, die sich prostituieren, da das vielleicht prinzipiell erst ab 18 Jahren erlaubt ist. Das weiß ich aber nicht genau.



> Sowas ist mir ausschließlich von den klassischen "harten" Drogen geläufig. Alkoholabhängige scheinen sich in aller Regel noch so weit unter Kontrolle zu haben, dass sie eben nicht wortwörtlich alles tun, um sich das nächste Bier leisten zu können.


Das wird in erster Linie daran liegen, daß Alkohol kostengünstig genug ist, sodaß sich Alkoholiker eben nicht zu kriminellen Handlungen hinreißen lassen müssen, um ihre Sucht zu finanzieren. Sollte Alkohol illegalisiert werden, würden auch da die Preise sprunghaft steigen, was bei schwer alkoholabhängigen Personen dann sehr wahrscheinlich ähnliche Verhaltensmuster wie bei Drogenabhängigen zutage fördern würde. Es ist nicht so, als würden Alkoholiker sowas nicht tun, weil sie irgendwie zu nett dafür wären, sondern weil sie es schlicht nicht nötig haben. Ein Alkoholiker wird wahrscheinlich mit rund € 10,- pro Tag für seine Sucht auskommen. Ein Heroinsüchtiger wird vermutlich schnell das Fünf- bis Zehnfache ausgeben müssen. Da ist es kein Wunder, daß er sich zur Beschaffungskriminalität genötigt sieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Icejester schrieb:


> Da Prostitution meines Wissens nicht illegal sondern ein anerkanntes Geschäft ist, für das Prostituierte auch eine entsprechende Einkommens- bzw. Umsatzsteuer entrichten müssen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß Prositution zur Beschaffungskriminalität zählt. Möglicherweise könnte man Steuerhinterziehung als Beschaffungskriminalität zählen, falls jemand primär auf den Strich geht, um seinen Drogenkonsum zu finanzieren, seine Einnahmen aber eben nicht ordnungsgemäß versteuert. Das ist allerdings eine recht akademische Überlegung.
> Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, ob Prostutition nicht vielleicht Beschaffungskriminalität sein kann, falls es sich um minderjährige Abhängige handelt, die sich prostituieren, da das vielleicht prinzipiell erst ab 18 Jahren erlaubt ist. Das weiß ich aber nicht genau.



Es gibt weiterhin Prostituierte, die ihre Gewerbe nicht anmelden.
Aber wie gesagt: Ich weiß nicht, wie es formell eingestuft wird. So oder so macht es aber eine Aussage über die Selbstkontrolle und damit Sozialisationspotential, ob man sich nur zur Finanzierung einer Sucht prostituiert - oder ob man lieber den Konsum reduziert (reduzieren kann). Und darum ging es am Start dieser Argumentation ja mal: Beschaffungskriminalität als Symptom für die Stellung der Sucht über alles andere -einschließlich sozialen Status, Selbstwertgefühlt, Gesetze, Grundrechte anderer,...- und der daraus folgenden sozialen Probleme.


----------



## Icejester (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt weiterhin Prostituierte, die ihre Gewerbe nicht anmelden.


 
Ja, sicher gibt es die. Es gibt überhaupt Steuerhinterzieher zuhauf. Das geschieht in den meisten Fällen aber nicht aus einer Suchtproblematik heraus.


> Aber wie gesagt: Ich weiß nicht, wie es formell eingestuft wird. So oder so macht es aber eine Aussage über die Selbstkontrolle und damit Sozialisationspotential, ob man sich nur zur Finanzierung einer Sucht prostituiert - oder ob man lieber den Konsum reduziert (reduzieren kann). Und darum ging es am Start dieser Argumentation ja mal: Beschaffungskriminalität als Symptom für die Stellung der Sucht über alles andere -einschließlich sozialen Status, Selbstwertgefühlt, Gesetze, Grundrechte anderer,...- und der daraus folgenden sozialen Probleme.


 
Ich denke nicht, daß man Sucht über das Vorhandensein von Beschaffungskriminalität definieren kann. Denn das hieße ja im Umkehrschluß, daß Personen, die ihre Sucht aus eigenem Vermögen oder Einkommen finanzieren können, nicht süchtig bzw. weniger abhängig wären. Jemand, der sich sein Suchtmittel ohne Probleme leisten kann, kann genauso abhängig sein wie jemand, der das eben finanziell nicht stemmen kann. Gleichwohl lassen sich für eine solche Person natürlich viele soziale Nachteile, die mit einer Drogenabhängigkeit typischerweise assoziiert sind, umgehen.


----------



## Kontrabass (3. November 2010)

*Alkohol, das sozial-medizinische Problem Nr. 1*

Seit Jahrzehnten wird Alkohol bei uns als 1. sozial-medizinisches  Problem bezeichnet. Diese Studie ist ein weiterer Beweis zur rechten  Zeit. In einer Zeit, in der Regierungen sich weigern, die von ihnen  mitunterzeichnete Alkohol-Strategie der WHO (Mai 2010) umzusetzen. Sie  stehen unter ständigem Druck der Alkoholindustrie, keine Massnahmen  zuzulassen, die den Konsum und damit die Schäden reduzieren könnten.  Diese Art Korruption kostet täglich Leben und schädigt die ganze  Bevölkerung, die von der WHO als Passivtrinker bezeichnet wurde, weil  sie unabhängig von ihrem Konsum ein Leben lang ungefragt die immensen  alkoholbedingten Sozialkosten bezahlt und unter der verminderten  Lebensqualität leidet. Die Bevölkerung kann sich nicht wehren, weil ihr  die nötigen Informationen vorenthalten werden.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Benne123 schrieb:


> Mildere Gesetze, wenn es um Marihuana geht, vor allem was das konsumieren anbetrifft!


Hier kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Auch wenn ich es noch auf weitere Drogen ausweiten würde, da Gesetze der Marke Prohibition zu jedem Zeitpunkt in dem sie eingeführt wurden, immer das genaue Gegenteil erreicht haben von dem, was man damit eigentlich erreichen wollte(ähnliche Wirkung hat man auch mit überhöhten Steuern und Abgaben, siehe Ziggarettenschmuggel und Schwarzarbeit).
YouTube - 40 Years of Failure - The American Drug War
YouTube - Milton Friedman on America's Drug Forum pt.1of3
Besonderst interessant ist hier der Punkt, das während der Zeit der Prohibition in den USA, das Panschen von Alkohol genauso verbreitet war, wie heute das Strecken von Drogen. Hinzu kommt, das (der leider nicht mehr lebende) Milton Friedman diese Zeit selber miterlebt hat, als auch den in den 60er Jahren begonnenen "War on Drugs". Gegen den ist das was hier in Europa abläuft, ein Kaffeekränzchen. Auch an den von Ihm gebrachten Fakten mit Häftlingen, Selbstmorden, etc. hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Ebensowenig an den immensen Kostenm, die sich von Jahr zu Jahr auch noch steigern, die in keinem Verhältnis zum Erreichten und erreichbaren stehen. Auch das von Friedman gebrachte Argument, das der Konsum von Spirituosen nach der Aufhebung der Prohibition wieder zurückging, lässt sich auch bei Hanf beobachten. Die Niederlande haben, trotz Legalisierung, den niedrigsten Verbrauch in ganz Europa. 
Was das erste Video betrifft, so empfehle ich die Stelle ab 2:50. Denn hier sieht man anhand einer Kosten bzw. Preisaufschlüsselung, das trotz der Anstrengungen von Staatswegen her, die Preise von Kokain(und höchstwahrscheinlich auch anderen Drogen) die letzten Jahrzehnte immer weiter gefallen sind. Ähnliche Beobachtung kann man aber nicht nur in den USA machen, sondern auch in Europa.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Naja Zigaretten sind gefährlicher als Heroin, weil es schwieriger ist von Zigaretten runterzukommen als von Heroin. Aber bei Alkohol ist es ähnlich weil es legal ist aber ich würde mal jetzt aus meiner Sicht sagen das weniger Leute Alkohol zu sich nehmen als Zigaretten. Ich habe da einen in meiner Familie der Heroinabhängig war, es ist quatsch zu sagen Alkohol ist gefährlicher weil es Alkohol überall gibt und nicht teuer ist. Bei Heroin spielt das aber ne andere Rolle, deswegen ist das mal schwachsinn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Jede Art von Sucht ist eigendlich gefährlich, besonders wen die Person labil ist. Da wäre es egal ob es Trunksucht oder Drogensucht ist, andere lasse ich mal raus da die hier auch nicht gefragt sind. Ich denke mal es hängt auch mit dem persönlichen Umfeld / Verhältnissen ab, und natürlich lassen sich beide nicht über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Das Ranking vom Herrn Nutt klingt für mich einleuchtend. Aber was ziehen wir für Schlüsse daraus? Alkohol verbieten? Haschisch legalisieren? Gernerell alle Drogen legalisieren oder alles verbieten?

Der Mensch ist nun mal ein Lebewesen, welches sich seit jeher gern berauscht. Das ist Fakt! Das war vor tausenden von Jahren so und das ist heute noch genau so. Daran ändern auch die aktuell gültigen Gesetze wenig bis gar nichts. Ich denke, man sollte akzeptieren, dass es Menschen gibt, die gerne Drogen konsumieren. Sei es Alkohol (was ja affaik eine Droge ist, egal wie es die Politik betitelt), Zigaretten, Haschisch, Extasy oder Heroin.

Leider machen so einige dieser Drogen erheblich süchtig und/oder zerstören den Körper. Teilweise wird man als Konsument auch eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit. Daher sollte man bei der Beurteilung der Drogen diese 3 Dinge beachten.

1. Suchtverhalten
2. Gefahr für den Konsumenten
3. Gefahr durch den Konsumenten

Leider macht diese Einteilung es nicht unbedingt einfacher zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen. Unsere Gesellschaft erlaubt viele Dinge, die bekannter Weise gefährlich sind (z.B. Autofahren, Motorradfahren, Atomkraftwerke), verbietet aber wiederum andere Dinge (um beim Thema zu bleiben: Haschisch). Durch den Auto- und Motorradverkehr sterben jedes Jahr viele Menschen in Deutschland (2009 über 4000!), direkt oder indirekt starben allein durch den Reaktorunfall in Tschernobil zwischen vier- und hundertausend Menschen (von bis zu 900.000 Invaliden ist die Rede, kommt aber auf die Quelle an und wie nah sie der Atomlobbie steht und ist deshalb ein "leicht" hinkender Vergleich aber ihr versteht was ich meine) wohingegen jedoch durch den direkten Haschischkonsum nicht ein einziger starb. Dennoch ist das alles erlaubt... nur Haschisch ist verboten.

Allein die Legalisierung von Haschisch würde neben der Senkung der Kriminalitätsrate mit all seinen positiven Nebeneffekten für die Polizei, die Justiz, die Gefängnisse und ganz besonders für die Betroffenen, auch erheblich viele Steuern in die Kassen des Staates spühlen und zig Arbeitsplätze schaffen. Die Nebeneffekte für die Textilindustrie mit den dann endlich problemlos nutzbaren Hanffasern noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet 

Aber ich schweife ab (bin müde und unkonzentriert) und ich weiß auch, dass die Legalisierung von Haschisch und Graß auch Probleme mit sich bringen würde. Außerdem fällt es mir schwer die Grenze zu ziehen, welche Drogen erlaubt und welche verboten bleiben sollten.

Schade, dass in Kalifornien gerade gegen die Legalisierung von Haschisch gestimmt wurde (wenn auch knapp). Das wäre mal interessant geworden


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Ja bin da ganz deiner Meinung frEnzy … bis hier in Deutschland darüber nachgedacht wird ob Cannabisprodukte legalisiert werden, wird leider mein Leben beendet sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das Ranking vom Herrn Nutt klingt für mich einleuchtend. Aber was ziehen wir für Schlüsse daraus?



Das die derzeitigen Maßnahmen gegen Drogen vor primär im Bereich Alkohol und Nikotin schwächeln?



> Die Nebeneffekte für die Textilindustrie mit den dann endlich problemlos nutzbaren Hanffasern noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet



Hanffasern von Rassen ohne hochgezüchteten THC-Gehalt lassen sich problemlos verwenden.
Aber mal ehrlich: Es hat seine Gründe, dass Hanf schon früher nur für Seile und Säcke genommen und Baumwolle für TExtilien bevorzugt wurde...



> Aber ich schweife ab (bin müde und unkonzentriert)



womit wir bei den Nebenwirkungen wären 



> und ich weiß auch, dass die Legalisierung von Haschisch und Graß auch Probleme mit sich bringen würde. Außerdem fällt es mir schwer die Grenze zu ziehen, welche Drogen erlaubt und welche verboten bleiben sollten.



Solche Grenzen sind selten einfach zu ziehen. Manchmal sollte man sich auch erstmal darüber Gedanken machen, wie schlimm es denn wäre, wenn die Grenze nicht 100% an der optimalen Stelle liegt.


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja Zigaretten sind gefährlicher als Heroin, weil es schwieriger ist von Zigaretten runterzukommen als von Heroin.






> Aber bei Alkohol ist es ähnlich weil es legal ist aber ich würde mal jetzt aus meiner Sicht sagen das weniger Leute Alkohol zu sich nehmen als Zigaretten.


----------



## zøtac (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Also mal was grundsätzliches aus meiner sicht:
Es ist viel Minderjährige viel zu einfach an Alkohol und Zigaretten zu kommen. Ich könnt euch jetzt mindestens 3 Shops/Geschäfte in meine nähe sagen, die mir (14) sowas verkaufen. 
Und bei Gras seh ich das große Problem halt im Echorausch, das kann echt gefährlich werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Nen Echorausch gibt´s bei Gras nicht.


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Fadi schrieb:


> Nen Echorausch gibt´s bei Gras nicht.


Der Echorausch bei Marihuana ist wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen. Aber wenn man über nen längeren Zeitraum kifft kann man trotzdem Flashback kommen, ist aber mehr was Psychologisches. Trotzdem ists n Rauschzustand und das ist das Problem, unkontrolliert in nen Rauschzustand zu kommen. 
Btw sind das natürlich keine Erfahrungen die ich persönlich gemacht hab.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



> Btw sind das natürlich keine Erfahrungen die ich persönlich gemacht hab.


Da ich in der Cannabishauptstadt von unserem Bundesland wohne, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung und der von vielen Freunden und Bekannten sprechen.

Es hat Zeiten gegeben, da war ich vielleicht 7 Tage im Jahr nicht im grünen Bereich, also kann man das schon als längeren Zeitraum bezeichnen.

Jetzt bin ich seit Jahren nüchtern (weil mir grad danach ist) und außer dass manchmal eine Zigarette einen "seltsamen" Geschmack hat, hab ich absolut keine Spätfolgen gespürt.

PS: Sogar mit der Polizei hab ich alles geklärt.


----------



## frEnzy (4. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das die derzeitigen Maßnahmen gegen Drogen vor primär im Bereich Alkohol und Nikotin schwächeln?


Ja, das ist klar. Aber was machen wir jetzt daraus? Wie sollte das geändert werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> womit wir bei den Nebenwirkungen wären


  "Leider" war nur die rein körperliche und geistige Erschöpfung nach  einem langen Tag an der Uni und anschließender Familienbetreuung schuld  an der Müdigkeit und der miesen Konzentration.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Grenzen sind selten einfach zu ziehen. Manchmal sollte man sich  auch erstmal darüber Gedanken machen, wie schlimm es denn wäre, wenn die  Grenze nicht 100% an der optimalen Stelle liegt.


Richtig. Aber was für den einen richtig ist, ist für den anderen falsch. Also wonach sollte sich die Grenze richten?


----------



## WhackShit007 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Britische Forscher um deren Kopf David Nutt haben nun eine neue Studie vorgelegt, wonach es, nimmt man die gesellschaftlichen Folgen des Drogenkonsums als Basis, Alkohol bei weitem schädlicher sei als Heroin oder Crack.



"gesellschaftliche folgen" ergeben eben auch was dem Volk leicht zugänglich ist. Währen zum Beispiel: Marijuana/Haschisch leichter zugänglich, weil etwa: legal, würden weniger Menschen zum Alkohol greifen. Man sollte sowieso mMn, wenn man überhaupt Drogen in einem Staat zulässt, abwiegen wie etwa Lustgefühl in Verhältnis zu Schädlichkeit stehen, im Zusammenhang unterschiedlichster Substanzen. Manche chemische Drogen würden da wohl eher schwach abschneiden (sowie auch bei Alkohol).

Sollte, dass wieder ein Versuch sein noch illegale Drogen zu verharmlosen um diese dann in naher Zukunft steuerpflichtig zu legitimieren, würde ich, dass schlecht heißen. Eine insgesamt weltoffenere und sachliche, politische Auseindersetzung fände ich stattdessen besser.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Drogen-Ranking: Alkohol gefährlicher als Heroin*

Auf so eine Auseinandersetzung warte ich schon seit Jahren, doch das Einzige was bis jetzt geschehen ist sind Versuche darüber zu reden und selbst diese Versuche sind irgendwie im Sande verlaufen. Falls jemals ernst darüber gesprochen wird, ist Cannabis sowieso die "Einstiegsdroge" und das ist sie nicht, denn nicht jeder Raucher kifft und nicht jeder Kiffer raucht "normale" Zigarretten, oder nicht jeder Mensch trinkt Alkohol! Letztendlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er macht! Zumal ein großer Deutscher einmal sagte "Jeder nach seiner Fasson!" daran sollten unsere lieben Politiker mal denken, denn auch eine Besteuerung von Cannabis durch die Legalisierung würde Geld in die Staatskasse spülen und das hat sie eindeutig nötig.


----------

